# Experimenting fish with shrimp-lets



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

So my research suggests that if you keep shrimp and fish, there is a chance that fish will eat shrimp-lets. However, I still am very interested in keeping fish with shrimp.

I have researched an observed a bunch of fish species I suspect may have the most compatibility with shrimp-lets , and I was curious about anyone having experimenting with Nannostomus eques, marbled hatchet fish, or mosquito rasboras. I am already aware that corycats and otocinclus are compatible. 

Nannostomus eques is the fish that hovers near the middle to top of aquariums like a seahorse at a 45 degree angle pointed up and probably wouldn't go pick at gravel for shrimplets. Marbled hatchet basically hug the surface of the water, and won't be going down for shrimplets either. I like mosquito rasboras for their small size, but I am concerned that they are very adventurous and will observe every nook and cranny stressing shrimp. 

Can anyone attest to these observations personally or offer feedback? 

Best,
Mike


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You've done the right research and the information you've obtain is validated by my experiences. If you provide enough plants and hiding spots (tubes/caves...) the majority of the shrimplets will survive.


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the reply Jobber604!

Am I correct to assume you've tried all three species? And is there one you would prefer over the others?


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

*shrimp and fish*

I have about 20 mosquito rasboras and a few Galaxy rasboras all in the same tank as my shrimp. I also have recently added a bunch of freshly released marbled crays. I have a heavily planted tank with many hiding spots. Its actually quit funny to watch the baby crays and the mosquitos go head to head for the shrimp food. I'm sure you'll be fine with the fish you have selected.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

you have a heavily planted tank with marbled crays? not a good idea sir... my crays got so ridiculous they flexed themselves to the top of the tank and ate my floating plants.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Do remember, shrimp swim, especially before mating, so "layering" fish (at different water column levels) that have mouths as big of a chunk of tasty shrimp isn't something I'd do for a healthy colony.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Tarobot said:


> you have a heavily planted tank with marbled crays? not a good idea sir... my crays got so ridiculous they flexed themselves to the top of the tank and ate my floating plants.


Mom died  before the little crays were ready to leave the nest. I manually transfered them into the shrimp tank for a safer grow out. Once they get shrimp size then they are out and back with the emerald eyes and green tetras. Thanks though


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

I certainly keep swimming shrimp into consideration My cardinals currently do not attack swimming adult shrimps, and given the size and temperament of the species I listed earlier, I would assume they would not either. This being said, I am only interested in 1 additional species that is not a cory cat or otocinclus.

I am aware that some of the species listed above would prey on shrimp-lets given the opportunity, but my main question is if anyone has had any experience with those ones and had positive results. Negative results are appreciated also so that I can become aware of it.

Best,
Mike



effox said:


> Do remember, shrimp swim, especially before mating, so "layering" fish (at different water column levels) that have mouths as big of a chunk of tasty shrimp isn't something I'd do for a healthy colony.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I have one thing to add to this, another classic shrimplet safe fish the common Bristlenose ancistrus. Mine is actually obvivious to the shrimp, just like the dwarf corys I have, and she shrimp have no fear and ignored the BN completely, even the shrimplets wander all around the tank just like they do in a species only shrimp tank.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We've got a cherry shrimp colony and keep chili rasboras and gertrude's and forktail rainbowfish in there, as well as a few oto cats. Seems to work fine for us, but I wouldn't do it with more expensive shrimp!


----------

